# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Prezantim

## projekti21_dk

Unë në fillim nuk kam bërë një prezantim për veten. Para pak ditësh një miku im, Agim Metbala ma tërhoqi vërejtjen për këtë, andaj shkurtimisht po bëj një autobiografi. Quhem Adem Sh. Gashi. Jam i lindur në fshatin Tërstenik të Drenasit ( Gllogovcit)  Drenicë. Kam qenë mësues i gjuhës dhe letërsisë shqiptare në këto fshatra: Sankovc, Poklek  Vasilevë, Drenas e në Çikatovë të Vjetër. Më 1999 në Stankovec të Maqedonisë kam qenë mësimdhënës dhe drejtor në Kampin e Refugjatëve, poashtu për tri vite me radhë kam qenë drejtor për mësimin në gjuhën shqipe në Qendrën e Refugjatëve në Randers të Danimarkës, pa hequr dorë nga mësimdhënia. Tani jam redaktor i shkrimeve në një radio shqiptare këtu në Danimarkë www.radioprojekt.dk. 
Më preokupojnë temat për të rinjtë.
Unë kam bërë disa postime në këtë Forum. 
Jam shumë i kënaqur me ju. 
Kam zënë shumë miq të rinj. 
Shpresoj të kalojmë mirë edhe në të ardhmen.


Përshëndetje të përzemërta,
Adem Gashi, Drenicë - Danimarkë

----------


## e panjohura

Me mire von se kurr!Por dicka me thonte qe jeni DRENICAS!Respekt per Ju!

----------


## projekti21_dk

shumë ë faleminderit " e panjohura". Ne njihemi nga "sofra" e xhaxhit Agim, të cilin e përshëndes.

----------


## prishtinase

*qenkemi kojshi  z.Adem  me vje mir*  tani po ndegjoj ket radio  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

Të faleminderit "prishtinase". Lëre se ende skuqem kur më bie ndërmend gafi që kam bërë me ty te "Oda drenicake"- ishte një keqkuptim që nuk më kujtohet të kem bërë me dikë tjetër. Faji ishte se shkrimet tua i kisha lexuar përciptazi.
Gëzohem që qenkemi edhe kojshi. Ti po bën shkrime shumë të mira në "Oda drenicake".

----------


## prishtinase

patjeter u bena dhe un drenicake  :buzeqeshje:  Gash 't e gurit a :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hard_Style

Adem kalofsh mir ketu ...mir se paske pas ardh .., :ngerdheshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> patjeter u bena dhe un drenicake  Gash 't e gurit a



*Vetëm për "prishtinasen - nusen e Drenicës"*
... dhe ne jemi krenar që kemi një nuse kësisoji. Fajin e ka vetë Drenica. Unë do të të thosha t'u flasësh vajzave tjera: "Mos truponi nëpër Drenicë, sepse ka rrezik të mbeteni për jetë aty". Pale po rastisi që personi të jetë Gash. 
Dhe ti le që u bëre drenicake, por më duket se qenke bërë gashjane, se!

Kërkoj të falur nga lexuesit tjerë. Mbase njeriu me fqinjin do të flasë pak më lirshëm.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Adem kalofsh mir ketu ...mir se paske pas ardh ..,



Të faleminderit Hard_Style dhe mirësejugjeta!

----------


## prishtinase

Po te mos ishte Gash sdo isha ne Drenic :buzeqeshje:

----------


## korcarka91

Adem mire se erdhe ia kalofsh sa me mire :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

Te "mesazhe private " të këtij forumi brena pak minutash më erdhën 6 mesazhe përshëndetëse, ku mes tjerash më shkruajnë me të njëjtën temë: "pse po e përdor shprehjen drenicak".
Në Fjalorin drejtshkrimor të gjuhës shqipe për banorin vendës të Drenicës jepen dy motërzime:

1. DRENICAR dhe
2. DRENICAK

Nuk di, por unë parapëlqej variantin e dytë: *drenicak*.

Dhe për kuriozitet po paraqes para jush, se edhe për banorin e Mirditës jepen dy motërzime:
1. MIRDITAS dhe
2. MIRDITOR

Edhe në këtë rast, meqë më pëlqen më shumë e përdor motërzimin e dytë: *mirditor*.

----------


## korcarka91

> Te "mesazhe private " të këtij forumi brena pak minutash më erdhën 6 mesazhe përshëndetëse, ku mes tjerash më shkruajnë me të njëjtën temë: "pse po e përdor shprehjen drenicak".
> Në Fjalorin drejtshkrimor të gjuhës shqipe për banorin vendës të Drenicës jepen dy motërzime:
> 
> 1. DRENICAR dhe
> 2. DRENICAK
> 
> Nuk di, por unë parapëlqej variantin e dytë: *drenicak*.
> 
> Dhe për kuriozitet po paraqes para jush, se edhe për banorin e Mirditës jepen dy motërzime:
> ...




Adem sh e sakte keshtu eshte vertet ne te dyja rastet perdoret  :shkelje syri:

----------


## YlliRiaN

Mire se erdhe Adem po me kujtohesh shume mire pasi kam qene edhe une nxenes i kesaj shkolle shqipe ne Randers te pershndes dhe te deshiroj cdo te mire ne forum

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Adem mire se erdhe ia kalofsh sa me mire


Të faleminderit korçarkë.
Ëndërr imja është të vizitoj një hërë Korçën e shkollës së parë shqipe, Dradhën dhe krahinën e Devollit i shoqëruar me serenada korçare.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Mire se erdhe Adem po me kujtohesh shume mire pasi kam qene edhe une nxenes i kesaj shkolle shqipe ne Randers te pershndes dhe te deshiroj cdo te mire ne forum


Të faleminderit "necky".
Në një ardhme besoj ta botoj një libër "Shkolla shqipe në Danimarkë 1999-2003". Kam regjistrat e gjithë nxënësve që kanë ndjekur mësimet në këtë shkollë, poashtu kam të dhëna edhe për gjithë mësimdhënësit e kësaj shkolle. Besoj të jetë diçka e bukur.

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Të faleminderit "necky".
> Në një ardhme besoj ta botoj një libër "Shkolla shqipe në Danimarkë 1999-2003". Kam regjistrat e gjithë nxënësve që kanë ndjekur mësimet në këtë shkollë, poashtu kam të dhëna edhe për gjithë mësimdhënësit e kësaj shkolle. Besoj të jetë diçka e bukur.


Do me vinte mire qe te me binte ne dore nje kopje e ketij libri te faliminderit

----------


## Besoja

Ja mire se na erdhe ademgash!
PASKE QENE SHUME I FSHEHTE DERISA E KE FSHEHUR IDENDITETIN ME CA FSHEHJE SPEKTAKOLARE TE FSHEHURA NE FSHEHTESI.
Te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe kalofsh me mire sec ke kaluar!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ja mire se na erdhe ademgash!
> PASKE QENE SHUME I FSHEHTE DERISA E KE FSHEHUR IDENDITETIN ME CA FSHEHJE SPEKTAKOLARE TE FSHEHURA NE FSHEHTESI.
> Te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe kalofsh me mire sec ke kaluar!



Të faleminderit, Beso
Agimi ka faj, i cili bëri fshehtësitë e fshehura me fshehtësi në shportën e fshehtësive të fshehura në fshehtësi të fshehtë më në fund të shpërthejnë e të sheshohen në sheshin e sheshtë të sheshuar.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mire se erdhe.

----------

